# 94 Obd



## rleir (Oct 29, 2003)

have a 94 nissan quest.
I have been told that it is neither OBD1 or OBD2,
but something in between. Can someone shed some light on this for me please? Maybe it would be possible
to jury rig an OBD1 onto this minivan? Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

My parents own the same year van. It has some OBD I codes and has some early OBD II codes, but they display them differently (I think that's how it was. I'll have to recheck with my sources). Bascially, you need a cartridge for that car if you're doing a full computer diagnostic.

Why do you need OBD I anyway?


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

i'm gonna guess it is an obd2 dataport but did not meet federal obd2 regulations, but with some of the obd2 stuff to aid in diagnostics.


----------

